# Opinions on red meat?



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

What are you opinions on dog food with red meat vs fish or poultry? There are some phenomenal dog foods out there that use red meat; Acana, Origen, Evo, etc. How do you feel about feeding your pit red meat?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think its cool, a lot of dogs have issues with different things, are you talking about the base for kibbles or if you are feeding RAW? Most pups I have heard have chicken or fish allergies, not saying I have not heard of one with a cow allergy, just saying depends on the dog really. I grew up thinking pork was bad for dogs, but apparently that's a lie, lol


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

For the base of the Kibble, such as: EVO Red Meat, Acana Grasslands, etc. etc. I'm just concerned with the health benefits of red meat vs. poultry or fish.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I have not heard of quality vs meat, just quality vs brand. Kibbles allow for the least amount of water absorption than say a raw diet, Grain free has a better percentage of water being absorbed than kibbles that have grain, but as far as KIND of meat, sorry I cant offer any advice on that.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Nothing wrong with red meat based kibbles but it's best to give a dog variety so instead of feeding strictly red meat based foods all the time or chicken, lamb, etc. you can rotate the foods you feed. You can give a dog a variety of kibble just as I give my dog a variety of raw meats in her diet. Your dog will reap the health benefits from a variety of protein sources instead of just the same one over and over again.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

That's what I plan on, she is just SOOOO incredibly picky when it comes to kibble for some reason. Meanwhile, she'll eat any fruit or vegetable I hand to her. I believe that many of Acana's foods actually follow the philosophy you just stated though. That is why some have lamb, chicken, fish, and eggs...all in one food. I know she would devour a red meat based kibble, simply from the meaty smell alone, I was just concerned with the possibility that chicken or turkey could be healthier for her.


----------

